# Dual batteries on a 14' Jon boat, where to keep them??



## goodysgotacuda (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 14' Jon that I built front and rear decks for. Right now I have a single deep cycle, pretty much in the middle of the boat (for weight distribution) and I would like to add another to double my trolling range if need be. However, I do not want to have two batteries sitting in the middle of the boat, just a tripping hazard really. 

I have thought about cutting/hinging the top of the rear bench and installing them under that, however there is flotation there that should probably stay. Any comments on removing the flotation under the bench to install the batteries? Can I make it up another way or should I just go ahead and install them in the very back of the boat and lose the storage space? I could probably use a little weight in the back since my outboard is so small and I have a huge 3/4" thick front deck w/a trolling motor on it.

Thoughts? Adding another battery is a pretty good amount of weight, or am I worrying about that too much?





Thanks-


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2011)

:WELCOME:

I would put the batteries in each corner in the rear. I would keep the flotation as is. It is a nice looking boat.


----------



## goodysgotacuda (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking to get the batteries in the far back as centered as possible would help keep it more stable?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can - install them under your deck in the middle

Adding 2 batteries to the rear is fine (heck I ran for two years with three in my stern) but it does not distribute the weight correctly


2 batteries = around 100 lbs


----------

